# Northdown



## Stuster (10/9/09)

So after a very long break, I was prodded to do another of these and this week it's Northdown. Would be good to get some of these threads going to consolidate the info on this UK hop.

So what are your experiences with Northdown? Have you used it in a bitter? Any other styles? Does it go with other UK hops? Other hops? What sort of hopping rates work well? Does it work well for bittering, flavour, aroma? Any commercial beers which showcase this hop?

Tell us all you know about this hop so we can make great beer. :chug:


Info on the hop from here.




> Hop Specifications
> Wye Northdown (United Kingdom)
> Specifications
> English Wye Northdown
> ...


----------



## Stuster (10/9/09)

I actually made a Northdown bitter this week before I got the prod for this thread. Just fermenting though so no idea how it'll go. I've split it in half and will dry hop half of it to see the difference. Will report back to this thread once it's kegged up and I'm drinking it.



Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.78 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 56.18 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 33.71 % 
0.30 kg Medium crystal (145.0 EBC) Grain 6.74 % 
0.15 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 EBC) Grain 3.37 % 
50.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 33.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) [StarteYeast-Ale 

The different Maris Otters are not a secret recipe. Just needed to finish some off. :lol:


----------



## jayse (10/9/09)

Stuster said:


> snipped>
> 
> The different Maris Otters are not a secret recipe. Just needed to finish some off. :lol:



End of bag bitter!

Some northdown at 20 mins would work will in that recipe being it is a great flavour hop, it would work great as a flavour hop for a american ale aswell like you would with something like northern brewer at 20 mins then flame out with something more american.
With that marris otter and some wheat malt you'd be looking at something along the lines of the Nogne O pale ale style :super:


----------



## Bribie G (10/9/09)

For the UK dark mild to trade in your favourite whippet for:

15g Northdown 60 mins
10g Styrian Goldings 15 mins


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/9/09)

Nice hop along with Challenger makes a good alternative to the Goldings/Fuggles staples. I'm contemplating a Summer Ale in a week or so that will be mainly hopped with N/Down.

I like it. Particularly blended with one of the afore-mentioned.

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (10/9/09)

+1 with the summer ale, I'm currently going through a keg of Yorkshire Summer Ale which has turned out more like the Boddingtons of yesteryear (I posted a pic as 'Boddingtons' in what's in the glass thread.

4000 TF Golden Promise
300 Carared
500 Polenta
500 Sugar

25 EKG
*25 Northdown* both 60 mins

15 Styrians 15 mins

1469


----------



## Pennywise (10/9/09)

I just bought some Northdown to use in a Fullers ESB "clone", can't wait to put it down over the weekend. Sounds like a fantastic hop.


----------



## Scruffy (10/9/09)

BribieG said:


> ...the Boddingtons of yesteryear...







Oh sweet Jesus - they knocked the brewery down in 2007...! I didn't know that!

From what I remember, Boddies wasn't very hopped (and only about 30 EBU), But one of them was Northern Brewer (also boiled I guess are the usual suspects: EKG and Fuggles?).

Isn't Northdown the bastard child of Northern Brewer (with a German Father?)


----------



## BoilerBoy (10/9/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Nice hop along with Challenger makes a good alternative to the Goldings/Fuggles staples. I'm contemplating a Summer Ale in a week or so that will be mainly hopped with N/Down.
> 
> I like it. Particularly blended with one of the afore-mentioned.
> 
> Warren -



Also thinking of a summer ale with northdown plugs, I instantly loved this hop the first time I used it when Dave Stewart at the old the old "Goliath Brewing" insisted I should try them. The flavour was awesome and the aroma was wonderful! I still remember driving home with them when the wife who has tried hard to like beer and takes to hops like a crucifix to a vampire was gasping for breathe out of the window.....i knew it was going to be good!  

Might use them along with some 1318 which seems to make anything taste good.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Gulpa (10/9/09)

Stuster said:


> I actually made a Northdown bitter this week before I got the prod for this thread. Just fermenting though so no idea how it'll go. I've split it in half and will dry hop half of it to see the difference. Will report back to this thread once it's kegged up and I'm drinking it.



Im currently trying this one out as well. Ive got an ESB in secondary, bittered with Northdown, flavoured with Northdown + styrian + , aroma with styrian - its tasting very nice.

Also got an old ale in primary with the northdown and styrian combo again.

Looking forward to drinking both brews.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## KoNG (10/9/09)

Good all founder this one.... I moved from target to this is my english work horse. Mainly used for my milds these days as styrian and first gold dominate my bitters.

Two 45 litre Kegs of northdown summer ale were on tap at my wedding as the stock Beer... Went down a treat.
Atleast I think it was northdown....


----------



## KoNG (10/9/09)

Can't edit last post.... (the pistol patch rule in effect) 

T.D. brewed the wedding beer with me... Was it Northdown...?
I'm due to brew a good easy drinking pale, so might go that recipe as i have a new stock of Northdown in the freezer.


----------



## Stuster (10/9/09)

Looks like it was, KonG. Here.  




That search function works a treat. :lol: h34r:


----------



## Bizier (10/9/09)

I have a bunch in my freezer and after reading that it was a NB derivative, I was a little disappointed because I thought it would only be good for a bittering or that idiosynchratic woody NB aroma... but when I crushed some pellets the other day I was really impressed with the aroma from these hops, very floral & typically UK.

I haven't voted yet, because I plan to use them some more to get a better idea, but I am extremely happy with first impressions. ED: the only beer I have brewed with Northdown so far is a mild that is finishing out now, very restrained use.


----------



## KoNG (10/9/09)

Brilliant stalking Shrek.  [Stop following me donkeey] :lol:
Did you know i had posted that or were you just randomly searching for recipes...? 

here it is for repetitiveness

*Wedlock (HV5)*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 15/12/2007 
Style: Blonde Ale 
Batch Size: 130.00 L 
Boil Volume: 143.25 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 87.0 % Equipment: 150L bulk batch 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9700.00 gm Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
7700.00 gm Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 39.7 % 
2000.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 10.3 % 
160.00 gm Northdown [6.50%] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
60.00 gm Northdown [6.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
3.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.041 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 6.1 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 25.4 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.8 % (3.8-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 
Actual Calories: -4 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: 150L System - Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 10000.00 gm 
Mash Grain Weight: 19400.00 gm Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 20.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 95.78 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Infusion Add 67.90 L of water at 72.6 C 66.5 C 60 min


----------



## Stuster (10/9/09)

No, I wasn't looking for a recipe, just stalking. :lol: 

Looks a good recipe for a wedding. Very drinkable by beer geek and proles as well.


----------



## T.D. (10/9/09)

Just saw this. Yeah that beer was awesome. What a great hop. I forgot we bittered with it as well.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (10/9/09)

I bought some recently just as a random selection and was wondering what to do with it, I'll check out some of these ideas :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## T.D. (11/9/09)

I'm thinking of doing an english pale ale soon with a mix of northdown and styrian goldings. Something that would be a good summer time drinker as well. Its such a versatile hop, I reckon it would be awesome in a huge range of styles.


----------



## Adr_0 (25/11/13)

Bizier said:


> I have a bunch in my freezer and after reading that it was a NB derivative, I was a little disappointed because I thought it would only be good for a bittering or that idiosynchratic woody NB aroma... but when I crushed some pellets the other day I was really impressed with the aroma from these hops, very floral & typically UK.
> 
> I haven't voted yet, because I plan to use them some more to get a better idea, but I am extremely happy with first impressions. ED: the only beer I have brewed with Northdown so far is a mild that is finishing out now, very restrained use.


When you brew a 100% northdown beer at ~51IBU, the woody smell comes through - don't worry about that.

Wasn't deliberate, I accidentally doubled the 60min addition and didn't cool until 15min after flameout...

Anyway, I still like it but definitely has a woody aroma in high quantities with floral characteristics and almost a bit of lychee/pineapple - but that's probably the 1275 yeast. The flavour is slightly woody, earthy... I don't have the palate to detect mint or marmalade but there's something there. Again, probably the yeast.

Anyway, definitely recommend the hop. 35IBU is a better idea than 51IBU but even at that it works well.


----------



## Bizier (25/11/13)

​Epichopzombiepost*​​​​*hop zombie may not contain Northdown​


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/8/14)

I'm keen to try and brew something along the lines of London Pride and the recipes I've been able to find generally call for combinations of Northdown, Target and Challenger.
Target and Challenger are readily available from many of the sponsors, but Northdown much less so.

Is there any particular reason for this? No demand? Poor yields reducing availability? A little from Column A and a little from Column B?


----------



## shacked (30/12/15)

Just about to keg a Special Bitter with Northdown:

94% Maris otter
4% Medium crystal
2% Caraaroma

to 1.045, fermented down to 1.011 with WLP013 - London Ale.

Hops: (no-chill)
Challenger at 60 for 19 IBU
Northdown at 10 and 0 for 12 IBU

Turned out really tasty, I've probably consumed about 750ml in 'samples'!

Definitely recommend Northdown


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/15)

Lovely hop, I recently got in some fresh from BrewMan after not using it for a few years.
It was the characteristic citrussy hop in Tetley's Bitter before EvilMegaCashCowBrew screwed it over, as they do.


----------



## Diesel80 (30/12/15)

One of my favourite brews I have made is a northdown brown. Not only does its name roll of the tongue nicely, it's flavour does a little dance for you as you drink it.

I like this hop as well.

Cheers D80


----------



## shacked (1/5/16)

shacked said:


> Just about to keg a Special Bitter with Northdown:
> 
> 94% Maris otter
> 4% Medium crystal
> ...


Brewed this again with all Northdown and 2 medium toast American oak dominoes in the cube. Fermented with 002 to 1.012. Delicious.


----------

